# Sandblasted



## barry richardson (Dec 19, 2017)

Got ahold of a sandblasting rig a while back and have been playing with it on turnings, whenever I get ahold of wood that might work well for the technique ( works best with woods with distinct growth rings; oak, ash, honey locust, Kentucky coffee tree, etc. none of which grows around here. Decided to try it on a velvet mesquite piece, worked pretty good and I like the results, although the wood is hard and it took a long time to blast... about 7x7. I've only put oil on it so far...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2017)

Very cool Barry, reminds me of a wasp nest!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 19, 2017)

Very cool man!

p.s. i got some nice ash hollow form blanks here if ya ever need any to play with since ya cant get any out there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 19, 2017)

That one absolutely rocks Barry! Outstanding piece!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2017)

Your work just boggles my mind Barry!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 21, 2017)

Darn that's nice Barry, it looks like the sandblaster has a fine nozzle so you can control where it cuts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 21, 2017)

@Graybeard Thanks David, a gal who used to do glass etching gifted the rig to me, it needed some TLC and she wanted it out of her garage so it was a win-win. I know very little about sand blasting, there is definitely a learning curve to it, the tip I used is what came with it, I don't think it is too fine. When you sandblast an area of wood, it naturally erodes the softer wood and leaves the harder rings, so not as tedious as you might think...


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 21, 2017)

I'd say you figured it out pretty darned good!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2017)

Too cool! Looks like mesquite is a great choice... I like the more subtle texture you got compared to the ash/oak result.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

